# uneven bicep development



## nbizzle (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, I know there are some other threads about uneven development, but not quite the same problem I have been having.

My right bicep is just slightly larger, but when working out, gets a much better pump than the left (i.e., pump is more full and it lasts longer). It also has better vein pop regardless. However, my LEFT bicep is actually stronger (i.e., i could go one more rep before failure usually and it doesn't even feel as tired after a workout). I am left handed and do most things with that hand...JO, write, throw.
I don't understand why the right gets a better pump and is larger yet the left is stronger, and more importantly, how to correct for this.


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 21, 2010)

You're overtraining,too many LHJO. Switch hands for awhile.Seriously though you probably are overusing it.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 21, 2010)

Right handed people have the same problem, except it's the left that responds better.  The dominant side gets used more so has less response to strength training.  Over time they begin to even up, but one side will always lag behind the other a little.


----------



## unclem (Aug 21, 2010)

^^couldnt agree more. but if theres to big a difference, like 1/2 inch then u canm use synthol to help correct the problem fast. but if u dont believe in that train the smaller arm with heavier weights for awhile and train bigger arm only occassionally to keep wat u have until smaller arm catches up. but no 2 muscles are the exact same size in nobody.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 22, 2010)

Zaphod said:


> Right handed people have the same problem, except it's the left that responds better. The dominant side gets used more so has less response to strength training. Over time they begin to even up, but one side will always lag behind the other a little.


 

100% agree. If your right handed, try to use your left hand more during your daily activities. This will, in the long run help balance things out. It's easier said than done.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 22, 2010)

Not all muscle groups will develop the same. You have to work some muscles more to get them up to PAR! Thats called body Sculpting. Its a slow process but in time all will even out.


----------



## midwest216 (Aug 23, 2010)

My problem is muscle strain, usually db curl 70-75 lbs no problem. Now could not lift if I was paid too with my left. Pain is incredible in my left bicep, curling 50-55 lbs until it heals. Some weeks I wont do curls at all just to give it a rest. Think I injured it doing cross-body hammer curls @ 120lbs/4-6 reps/4-5 sets. Lower cross-bodies to 110 and dont seem to have any issue after about a weeks rest. Regular curls still cause pain.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 23, 2010)

Your best bet would be to lay off curls all together for a few weeks.  Pain is the body's way of telling you something is wrong.  Just going a little lighter isn't going to allow very much in the way of healing.  Your biceps won't shrivel into Steve Urkel arms in just a few weeks.


----------



## Marat (Aug 23, 2010)

As you get better conditioned, you more likely than not will stop caring or just not notice the difference.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 23, 2010)

nbizzle said:


> Hi, I know there are some other threads about uneven development, but not quite the same problem I have been having.
> 
> My right bicep is just slightly larger, but when working out, gets a much better pump than the left (i.e., pump is more full and it lasts longer). It also has better vein pop regardless. However, my LEFT bicep is actually stronger (i.e., i could go one more rep before failure usually and it doesn't even feel as tired after a workout). *I am left handed and do most things with that hand...JO*, write, throw.
> I don't understand why the right gets a better pump and is larger yet the left is stronger, and more importantly, how to correct for this.



 lol 

Oops, wrong hand. 

Might want to do a few extra sets with your left arm.  

Weights, I mean!

Seems you have better veins in the right arm, so it might be impossible to achieve the same pump even with the additional sets.

Mike Liberatore(sp?) stated, if I'm not mistaken, that the incredible pump he gets actually works to his disadvantage when curling, so perhaps - like Liberatore - your right arm's pump is actually working against your strength or rather the congestion is decreasing your ability to curl properly or effectively thus giving the illusion that your left arm (not as pumped) is stronger.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 23, 2010)

Zaphod said:


> Your biceps won't shrivel into Steve Urkel arms in just a few weeks.



Urkel (or the actor) got fairly jacked as the years went by. Saw some YouTubes of that guy here on IronMagazine recently.


----------



## nbizzle (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank guys. Yea, I think it is mostly just a natural difference but I am trying to even out my use of both arms in daily use, even down to brushing my teeth. And of course making sure that my form is not only good, but very even on both sides. 
I'm very cut right now so it looks very noticeable to me, but probably not as much to other regular gym shmoes who aren't looking at my arms straight on in the mirror, as I am.


----------



## unclem (Aug 25, 2010)

^^^ wats your arm size difference between the 2 arms 1/2 , 1/4 inch, how big a difference is the arms in size?


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 25, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Urkel (or the actor) got fairly jacked as the years went by. Saw some YouTubes of that guy here on IronMagazine recently.



I know, but when he was Urkel he was pretty un-jacked.


----------

